# Just bought Roland R-Wear for rhinestone clothing..what is the workflow to using the program..



## wegottees (Aug 18, 2007)

hey i just got the roland r wear software to go with my gx 24 vinyl cutter..

i got the starter kit from speciality graphics to start making rhinestone designs.

i need a workflow process to follow...im really confused on how to use it it..

please help me TF....


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

congrats on your purchase! We've had our GX-24 since 2008 and have not had a problem yet.

Brian : )


----------



## wegottees (Aug 18, 2007)

i dont know where to start with starter kit and r-wear.. can i get a guide or a some rookie help...


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

You should contact Specialty Graphics. They sold you the starter kit and should be able to tell you how to use it. I'm sorry but I'm not familiar with their starter kit or how it works.

I do have r wear, but it's not the program I use most often. I may be able to get answers for you if you have design questions, though.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

There are also some instructional videos on Roland DGA YouTube channel.


----------

